# Some insight



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

My cousin has a 1 acre pond. I fished it a month ago and in a 1 hour time span pulled about 12 to 15 2 lbs bass out of it just walking around with a buzz bait. Most of the bass were all about the same size. There are a ton of blue gill and bass in this pond. I did not notice alot of small bait fish. No noticeable structure, and he runs a pump in the middle. He uses the water for his home because he does not have a well.

Rocky bottom and some vegetation here and there, but not grown over. He uses aqua shade to treat once a year. In the past few weeks he has been losing bass. About 2 or 3 floaters every week. Is this just a correction in population? Or should he look into something else. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

does he fish for the bass regularly. When it gets hot a percentage of the fish you catch will die from the stress of being caught


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Good queistion Josh. 

Warmer water also equals more bactiera and such. Do the bass you catch appear healthy? Fat/skinny?.... A Lot of factors could be specificallly effecting the largemouths, but a few fish here and there is nothing to worry about.


----------

